# intentional unconventional framing



## linpelk (Feb 3, 2010)

So it was this little one's first birthday.  I was trying to make the tree look like a party hat, but missed the top of the tree on this one.  But I love the expression.  Bummer.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Feb 23, 2010)

No comments on this? Wow tough crowd..... You may not have achieved the effect you were after but, shes adorable.


----------



## sterlingp (Feb 23, 2010)

a d o r a b l e


----------



## GregR (Feb 23, 2010)

very cute... and at least you tried for something, if you never try you will never get it!  Isn't that why we are here? We try stuff out and look for comments to make us better next time


----------

